# Games for Windows Live Spiele verkaufen



## grubsnek (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell zwei Games for Windows Live Spiele (GTA 4/Resident Evil 5) zu Hause, wovon ich eines gerne verkaufen möchte. 
Nun sind aber beide Spiele mit meinen Games for Windows Live Account verbunden, weshalb ich mich frage, ob ein Käufer das erstandene Spiel auch noch mit seinem GfW Account verknüpfen kann. 

Wäre dies nicht möglich, so müsste ich, um das Spiel verkaufen zu können, auch meinen GfW Account mit verkaufen. Da ich aber nur eines der beiden Spiele veräußern möchte, würde das in der Tat ein großes Problem darstellen.

Über Google konnte ich leider nur wenig hilfreiches finden...


----------



## ThoR65 (2. November 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe aktuell zwei Games for Windows Live Spiele (GTA 4/Resident Evil 5) zu Hause, wovon ich eines gerne verkaufen möchte.
> Nun sind aber beide Spiele mit meinen Games for Windows Live Account verbunden, weshalb ich mich frage, ob ein Käufer das erstandene Spiel auch noch mit seinem GfW Account verknüpfen kann.
> ...


 
So genau hab ich mich noch nicht mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt, aber man kann *keinen* zusätzlichen GfWL Account für ein Spiel einrichten, das schon an einem Account gebunden ist. Entweder kann man das Spiel vom Account lösen, oder man muss den Account löschen und danach einen neuen erstellen. Ist im Prinzip die gleiche "Bleikugel am Bein" wie bei dem Steamschrott. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## grubsnek (2. November 2009)

und wie kann ich das Spiel vom Account lösen?


----------



## grubsnek (6. November 2009)

eine normale Deinstallation reicht nicht aus oder?


----------



## Kreon (15. November 2009)

Ich hab mir Batman AA, Fallout 3 und GTA4 gebraucht gekauft und hatte keine Probleme die Spiele mit einem (meinem eigenen) GfWL Account zu spielen. Allerdings hab ich mir die gleiche Frage gestellt, da ich ja den Key sozusagen "verbraucht" habe, um im Spiel speichern zu können.


----------



## ThoR65 (15. November 2009)

Sooo, ich hab mal Tante Google gefragt ( ). Es ist nicht möglich, Spiele von GfWL zu lösen, da diese an den Gamertag gebunden sind. Daraus resultiert: Wer ein Spiel das GfWL unterstützt verkaufen will, muss auch seinen Gamertag mit verkaufen. Probleme dabei sind folgende: 
1.) man hat mehr als ein Spiel mit dem entsprechenden Gamertag
2.) niemend kauft ein Spiel, das schon ein Gamertag besitzt.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## grubsnek (15. November 2009)

Ich hab mein Resident Evil in einen ab 18 Auktionshaus angeboten und einfach mal in die Artikelbeschreibung reingeschrieben, dass ich es bereits im Coop-Modus gespielt habe. Mal sehen was morgen bei Auktionsende so rausspringt.


----------



## Kreon (15. November 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Sooo, ich hab mal Tante Google gefragt ( ). Es ist nicht möglich, Spiele von GfWL zu lösen, da diese an den Gamertag gebunden sind. Daraus resultiert: Wer ein Spiel das GfWL unterstützt verkaufen will, muss auch seinen Gamertag mit verkaufen. Probleme dabei sind folgende:
> 1.) man hat mehr als ein Spiel mit dem entsprechenden Gamertag
> 2.) niemand kauft ein Spiel, das schon ein Gamertag besitzt.



??? Wieso konnte ich dann 3 Spiele gebraucht kaufen und alle auf meinen eigenen Account spielen? Ich versteh's grad nicht Haben die Vorbesitzer das Spiel nicht "aktiviert" und konnten somit in keinem der Spiele speichern?


----------



## ThoR65 (16. November 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> ??? Wieso konnte ich dann 3 Spiele gebraucht kaufen und alle auf meinen eigenen Account spielen? Ich versteh's grad nicht Haben die Vorbesitzer das Spiel nicht "aktiviert" und konnten somit in keinem der Spiele speichern?


 
Lesen: Überarbeitung von Games for Windows LIVE Stevinho Gametest
oder hier: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...opierschutz-und-Download-Optionen-750308.html
Dann müsste klar sein, worum es bei GfWL geht. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. November 2009)

Hatte nich irgendwann mal einer gegen MS geklagt, weil er etwas nicht weiterverkaufen konnte, was dem deutschen Recht wiedersprach? Der hatte sogar Recht bekommen und MS musste extra für Deutschland die AGB ändern. Aber das betraf nur irgendwas in Verbindung mit Windows.
Sollte man gegen GFWL klagen, dürfte man mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gewinnen, da der Gesetzgeber vorsieht, dass man erworbene Produkte auch privat weiterverkaufen kann.


----------



## ThoR65 (16. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Hatte nich irgendwann mal einer gegen MS geklagt, weil er etwas nicht weiterverkaufen konnte, was dem deutschen Recht wiedersprach? Der hatte sogar Recht bekommen und MS musste extra für Deutschland die AGB ändern. Aber das betraf nur irgendwas in Verbindung mit Windows.
> Sollte man gegen GFWL klagen, dürfte man mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gewinnen, da der Gesetzgeber vorsieht, dass man erworbene Produkte auch privat weiterverkaufen kann.


 
Fragt sich nur, wer diesen Aufwand in kauf nimmt und MS verklagt. Die meisten gehen dann eher den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und kaufen solche Spiele erst gar nicht. Im Allgemeinen ist es aber traurig, dass man bei einem SP Spiel trotzdem eine Verbindung zu GfWL braucht, damit das Spiel überhaupt startet.


----------



## grubsnek (16. November 2009)

Kann man sich keinen offline Account machen, um das Spiel offline spielen zu können?


----------



## ThoR65 (16. November 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Kann man sich keinen offline Account machen, um das Spiel offline spielen zu können?


 
Nööö. Seit GfWL 3.0 wird bei jedem Spielstart eine Authentifizierung durchgeführt. Egal ob es sich um ein reines SP-Spiel handelt oder nicht. Die Publisher nutzen seit neuesten GfWL als Kopierschutz. Im Prinzip ist GfWL nichts anderes als ein DRM auf Spiele. Somit kann man derzeit keine GfWL Spiele verkaufen, die schon aktiviert sind/waren. Schlimmstenfalls kann man bei einem Verkauf (und damit einem Verstoss des Nutzungsrechtes) seitens des Publishers angezeigt werden. 
So gesehen hat man ein erworbenes Spiel bis zu seinem eigenen Ableben an der Backe, oder man kloppt es in die Tonne.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## grubsnek (23. November 2009)

gut. Wie gesagt, habe ich mein Resident Evil 5 über ein ab 18 Auktionshaus versteigert. Obwohl ich es online gespielt habe und es mit meinen GfWl verbunden ist, kann der Käufer mindestens offline problemlos spielen. Ob er auch online spielen kann entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## ThoR65 (23. November 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> gut. Wie gesagt, habe ich mein Resident Evil 5 über ein ab 18 Auktionshaus versteigert. Obwohl ich es online gespielt habe und es mit meinen GfWl verbunden ist, kann der Käufer mindestens offline problemlos spielen. Ob er auch online spielen kann entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.


 
Wenn er pech hat, kann er überhaupt nicht spielen. Denn: seit der neuesten Version von GfWL wird schon bei der Installation geprüft, ob auf diesem Game schon ein Gamertag liegt. Und GfWL installiert sich vor dem Spiel und patcht sich auf die neueste Version. Mit viel Glück hast Du demnächst erfreuliche Post im Briefkasten. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------

